# Do I need SATNAV if I have an Iphone



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

What I mean is can I purchase some sort of app and change my iphone into a SATNAV?

My worry is also I might not get coverage everywhere I go and for sure won't have internet. If I purchased an app would it still work without this coverage?


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

stamboy said:


> What I mean is can I purchase some sort of app and change my iphone into a SATNAV?
> 
> My worry is also I might not get coverage everywhere I go and for sure won't have internet. If I purchased an app would it still work without this coverage?


Your app doesn't need 3g to work, it uses gps function which most phones have - so it will wirk everywhere. If you are going offroad or far off the beaten track you are best with a satnav as it will track where you have been and the more expensive ones will let you upload tracks and share your own..


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

which app? Most apps need a data connection to work (along with the GPS - otherwise they usually don't give you step by step directions).
I had used something which needed no data connection, but cannot remember which app that was. If you think you will need nav frequently (esp. during the first few months in Dubai), you are better off buying a satnav, as using your phone as the GPS eats up battery pretty fast.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

if you already have one back home, you could just buy the Middle East map data, and bring it with you?


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I use google maps and not only is it accurate, it's freeeeee!

As for out of service. Dubai is a major city, I have never ever experienced no signal within Dubai. On the border run you get signal all the way over the border(s) and then get swapped to Oman's service providers. Obviously you'll lose signal in the desert but how often will you be gallivanting off into the desert? If the answer is "often", it's worth the investment. If you're like 99% of the Dubai population the answer is "use google maps!"


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> I use google maps and not only is it accurate, it's freeeeee!
> 
> As for out of service. Dubai is a major city, I have never ever experienced no signal within Dubai. On the border run you get signal all the way over the border(s) and then get swapped to Oman's service providers. Obviously you'll lose signal in the desert but how often will you be gallivanting off into the desert? If the answer is "often", it's worth the investment. If you're like 99% of the Dubai population the answer is "use google maps!"


Even in the desert you'll often get 4G reception funnily enough. 

stamboy, if you're just sticking to the roads then google maps and a car charger for your phone is enough.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

We use the Navigon app on the iphone - doesn't require data and works really well.


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

Google maps lets you download maps if you ask it to. (Well, at least it does on Android...)


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

if you type in "ok maps." into the search bar, the map will cache (be saved for offlineness) on an iPhone.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

chestnut said:


> Google maps lets you download maps if you ask it to. (Well, at least it does on Android...)


Unless things have changed in the last couple of months - even if you have an offline map on Google Maps you will not get turn by turn navigation. You will just be able to see your position on the map. This works fine if you are walking, but totally impractical if you are driving. Chocoholic has already mentioned an offline map app with (offline) navigation - there are a few others which you can check on Google Play Store/App Store.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a friend who uses the Tom Tom iPhone app and likes it. Wise Pilot works well, is cheaper and has an optional feature to alert you to speed camera's (handy).

I use a Garmin but my iPhone's Google Maps navigates, this was added when Apple tried to get everyone to switch to Apple Maps but failed miserably.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

I have a Garmin because it is ergonomically easier than an iPhone and more accurately directs me to the correct lane. I use the iPhone as backup though. 

The problem with the Garmin is that the ME map is quite old and the points of interest are often missing and where they are there, sometimes wildly wrong. For example, when I first moved here I entered "Liwa Oasis" and it took me to the Abu Dhabi corniche. 

The best workaround is to use Google Maps to pull up the GPS coordinates and then input them directly.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

TomTom Middle East, not sure of cost as I have jailbroken iPhone


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

rsinner said:


> Unless things have changed in the last couple of months - even if you have an offline map on Google Maps you will not get turn by turn navigation. You will just be able to see your position on the map. This works fine if you are walking, but totally impractical if you are driving. Chocoholic has already mentioned an offline map app with (offline) navigation - there are a few others which you can check on Google Play Store/App Store.


That was what I was thinking - perhaps I should have been more specific as I just assumed rightly or wrongly that google maps doesn't give you directions out loud and to keep looking at a map whilst driving is dangerous.

I just want to put in the destination and have it tell me where to go.

Google maps - will this do this? Will any other app without a signal for a phone with no wifi too or am I just better off with a proper satnav?

Many thanks


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

Google maps does give you navigations, but a connection is required. I think it's required to get the navigation, not the voice.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Google Maps does directions via voice. 

Just try it?


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

AFAIK Google Maps would need a connection to re route if you miss your turning.


----------

